# Views on Teflon



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

So I have an open plane kitchen living and dining and I not long ago got a very expensive Teflon fry pan from my bf this was before I got Bailey. I have been very hesitant about using it as I do not want to hurt Bailey and only really use it twice a week now but I want to use it more. I want to know how many people use a teflon pan and if there have been any problems ( my mum has birds and used Teflon with no problems) also what's the best non Teflon pan o can buy that won't stick?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

stainless steel with vegetable oil 

sorry but i wouldnt trust any non stick with a ten foot pole. it may not happen for years then all of a sudden a bird drops dead out of the blue from it. i would not use it period. it burns their lungs and thats how it kills them. to me, its not worth the risks.


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm now shopping for a new pan  thanks for being honest i just want whats best for my little one.


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

What about cast iron?


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Teflon becomes a problem when the pan is /overheated/. Birds are smaller so they will suffer more, and possibly die, while humans just get sick, but there is talk that temperatures too high release 2 types of carcinogens. The starting point is 500 degrees. That's too hot and unnecessary to cook most food. ETA: All of the frying pans I use are PTFE coated (non-stick). 

Here's some steps to take when using Teflon or any PTFE coated pan: http://www.goodhousekeeping.com/pro...chen-cooking/nonstick-cookware-safety-facts-3

Such as not preheating an empty pan.

But if you're very worried, just go ahead and get a cast-iron pan, they retain heat well, and are great for anemics since apparently some iron gets into the food, and they are also non-stick (until they're no longer seasoned).

ETA: Other safe alternatives: 
Stainless steel
Copper-clad stainless steel
Copper
Corningware, the classic, white oven-to-table ware
Glass
Aluminum
Cast iron

This is obviously a personal choice on what type of pan you choose to use.


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

I have some pricey non-stick cookware, too. The day I brought Doodle home it all went into the cabinet and I will eventually give it away. Somebody will get a nice Christmas present!

It's true what JaspersMomma says-- the non-stick coatings give off fumes when they are _over_heated. But it only takes one accident or moment of carelessness to lose a bird. I have an electric stove so my fear would be that I might set an empty pan down on a burner I forgot to turn off. Or, since I store my pans in the oven, that I might accidentally preheat the oven with a pan inside (I've done this before) and the fumes would kill my Doodle. 
The what-iffing is too much stress for me, so I just put all the stuff away, including my nice electric skillet that I used all the time. 

I use cast iron now, stuff that I've had all my life so it's well-seasoned. If you want to get new cast-iron cookware and make a non-stick surface on it, let me know and I can give you a link to the best way to season it. It's a pain-- you'll have to do it at somebody else's house because _those_ fumes are hazardous, too-- but once you've got it in good shape it's a breeze to maintain. I only quit using mine when I had hand surgery and it was too much trouble to use one-handed; then I got out of the habit of using it.


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah your right the stress is too much I love my little man more than a fry pan  and would be so upset with myself if anything happened.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ive heard it CAN happen even if not over heated it can release some fumes just not a lot but can still be fatal regardless its not worth the risk


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm glad you all think along the same lines Nathan thinks I'm paranoid so I'm going to show him this thread


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It's not just birds, I used to work for a lady that had overheated her Teflon pan and she became disoriented, drove to town and could not remember who she was or where she had parked her car. My husband was there, luckily and called her daughter to come pick her up. She was hospitalized because of it.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

so why do people keep using this stuff?


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

It's unbelievable they they continue to make thinks knowing full well it can be dangerous!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I had no idea it effected us too... i stopped using mine soon as i found out which i hardly never used it much anyway, george forman grill im talking about


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

We've never used teflon pants (too expensive) but since becoming more aware of it, I never would. My sister actually tossed out all her teflon pans when she had her daughter; just in case.

Even without birds or other small animals, it's just not something worth risking for your own health. I mean.. if it lets off those fumes when cooking, just what is it leaving in our food?


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> ive heard it CAN happen even if not over heated it can release some fumes just not a lot but can still be fatal regardless its not worth the risk


I back this up.
I have also heard that they can die from the fumes from a teflon pan regardless of how hot it gets.
You cannot detect the fumes, but it will kill your Fids. And very quickly. And there is nothing that can be done, as they just drop dead.


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Alright so I'm going for a stainless steel pan. Now how on earth do I stop it from sticking every time I fry something up in my stainless steel pots it sticks will I have the same problem with a steel fry pan or will it work because it has a thicker bottom? Help I'm a terrible cook!!!!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Use oil, preheat, and turn the heat down after it's warmed up. You can use baking soda as a paste to remove any stuck on food.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

we use stainless steel and we use vegetable oil or butter or even the canola oil spray and it works well for us


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

I love my cast iron <3 I haven't found seasoning it to be THAT much of a pain. I do it about once a month (or when I have to scrub it after cooking something really strong) and I just do it the same way my grandma taught me. Rub a layer of bacon fat in it, pop it in a 250 degree oven for 2 hours. Wipe out any excess oil and put it away. The trick with cast iron is to never use soap on it unless you want to reseason it after every use  Just use very hot water and paper towel to wipe it clean (I know it sounds gross, but my grandma treated hers this way for 60 years and never gave anyone food poisoning!)


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

Which stainless steel brand do u recommend???


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i use betty crocker. it was affordable to buy the set and theyre pretty decent pans. as long as its stainless steel or cast iron it is fine. but must not be any kind of non stick


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

cool, looks like we will be cleaning out some cookware tomorrow and buying some new stainless steel ones.

I like Cast Iron but the seasoning part kills it. I dont think my mom wants to go thru the hassle of doing that all the time


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

stainless works fine for us
my fiance boils vinegar and soaks the pan in it to clean caked on food and it works wonders. then wash it regularly


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool, we barely fry anything so i think that will be fine.

My mom usually cooks food in the pots, but does fry up some onions for every dish. Frying on low heat should saute onions without any problems


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah theyre not hard to clean and its safer for everyone


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I use a cast iron skillet (Fry Pan).
What I have found over the years is, if you need to clean it out due to burnt food or fat/oil. Scrub it out in any way you want, wipe dry, put on stove and heat. Then put oil into it and let it cool down. After this nothing will stick unless you burn it. This should also work for stainless pan.
All that is needed is to rinse and wipe out after use. This works the same for BBQ hot plates.
Most problems with stainless that I know of is some people like to over clean it, then complain everything sticks.


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

I gotta say, I have one non stick eco pan that I love. It's one of the Paderno Ecopans, it has the great non stick properties. But since it's a ceramic coating instead of a chemical one it doesn't have the risk. I was only able to find a small size one at winners, but I LOVE it.


----------

